# At wit's end, Cubase has conspired against me to ruin my midi



## oooooooooooooooooh (Jul 30, 2020)

I've spent the last few days finishing up a mock-up of a string quartet and now, JUST as I've finished it, Cubase has decided to rebel against me at every turn to make sure I can't actually finish it. The problems started when I got the "A serious problem has occured, please try to save the project under another name..." error, at which time I did save it under a new name and thought everything was alright, but evidently not.

Here are the list of problems that have occurred:

The midi plays back notes that aren't there. 
It plays the wrong articulation, usually causing notes to play longer than necessary. 
Many notes will sustain all at once. AllNotesOff CC does not work. Audio always renders out with those playback errors. 
Sometimes it plays back properly, and I would love to just bus the audio and record it that way...but it doesn't allow me to select any buses I create. 
I try the ultimate hack of recording the playback in Audacity by running my line out into my input...but it doesn't pick up anything Cubase records.
When I hit the play button, it stalls for maybe thirty seconds before playing back sometimes. The stop button is always highlighted.

Does anyone know what could be causing this? Is there ANYTHING I can do to save this? I tried exporting the MIDI files to open them in another project but I lost all the work I did on the expression maps, so I'd have to go through and reassign the MANY articulations I used, and even then I'm honestly not sure it would work. I've been up for hours trying to fix this and I've definitely lost my mind.


----------



## xonix (Jul 30, 2020)

What version of Cubase are you using and what OS?

I found this on Gearslutz with someone with a similar problem and someone posted this response when Cubase throws up that error...

It could be,

1. A vst instrument that won't play nice with other plugins (as an example, for a long time Toontrack's EZKeys would crash Cubase or bring up the error you're having.)

2. A 3rd party plugin that doesn't behave properly and/or causes crashes/errors.

3. A very outdated driver or software that Cubase is calling on, but they don't communicate well. 

-

Are all your drivers up to date?


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Jul 30, 2020)

xonix said:


> What version of Cubase are you using and what OS?
> 
> I found this on Gearslutz with someone with a similar problem and someone posted this response when Cubase throws up that error...
> 
> ...



It's Cubase 10.5 on Windows 10, I checked and all my drivers are up to date. It's a very small project file, all I have right now are four (totally completed, unfortunately) MIDI tracks and an instance of Kontakt running.


----------



## zvenx (Jul 30, 2020)

Along with what labornvain has suggested, I would start a new project and do a track import from project and see if that works.
rsp


----------



## labornvain (Jul 30, 2020)

zvenx said:


> Along with what labornvain has suggested, I would start a new project and do a track import from project and see if that works.
> rsp


I deleted my suggestion, which was to open a new project and drag all the mini parts from the corrupted project into the new one, because I realized upon rereading the Ops post that he already tried that and is a deeply concerned about losing all of his expression map assignments.

Another suggestion is to remove Kontact from the VST plugins folder, just by dragging it out onto the desktop so that Cubase boots without Kontact and the project opens without Kontact and then just load some other instrument in its place. Just to see if it's Kontact related.


Next I might try opening Cubase in safe mode so that no plugins load, and see what happens to the project then. Obviously without Kontact he wouldn't be able to audition the project to see if it's playing back correctly, but it might be useful to diagnose other issues the op was experiencing, like delayed playback excetera.


----------



## JamieLang (Jul 30, 2020)

I am wholly unhappy with v10 and v10.5. The thing is...there are TWO benefits (IMO/E) to Cubase, untouched by other options:

-articulation managed, HMT intonated MIDI for string/horns
-analog hardware insert integration

I no longer use the second. They seem to have broken the first. If it's not fixed in a (free) point release...I'm done. Out. Forever.

edit--sorry--I know that doesn't actually HELP...commiseration.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Aug 3, 2020)

labornvain said:


> I deleted my suggestion, which was to open a new project and drag all the mini parts from the corrupted project into the new one, because I realized upon rereading the Ops post that he already tried that and is a deeply concerned about losing all of his expression map assignments.
> 
> Another suggestion is to remove Kontact from the VST plugins folder, just by dragging it out onto the desktop so that Cubase boots without Kontact and the project opens without Kontact and then just load some other instrument in its place. Just to see if it's Kontact related.
> 
> ...



I actually ended up doing a combination of these things to finish the project. I started up having removed Kontakt and running in safe mode, then exporting the MIDI to a clean project. It did help...for a time, then the issue came back. So far I haven't had the problem on other projects, I think it might have gotten corrupted amidst some other issues I've been having with all my USB ports shutting off. I was able to limp to the finish line and complete the project on time, but it took me three hours to render four tracks of MIDI due to constant crashes, so I didn't escape unscathed.

Thank you so so much for your assistance though, I couldn't have made it through without it!


----------



## labornvain (Aug 4, 2020)

oooooooooooooooooh said:


> I actually ended up doing a combination of these things to finish the project. I started up having removed Kontakt and running in safe mode, then exporting the MIDI to a clean project. It did help...for a time, then the issue came back. So far I haven't had the problem on other projects, I think it might have gotten corrupted amidst some other issues I've been having with all my USB ports shutting off. I was able to limp to the finish line and complete the project on time, but it took me three hours to render four tracks of MIDI due to constant crashes, so I didn't escape unscathed.
> 
> Thank you so so much for your assistance though, I couldn't have made it through without it!


I'm so sorry that happened to you. What a nightmare. Kudos for barreling through and making deadline.

Sure would have been nice to figure out what the actual issue was, lest it happens again.

Cheers


----------



## JamieLang (Aug 4, 2020)

Funny story...did a (pop) string arrangement with the demo of maybe 9.0/9.5 (which I never bought the upgrade for)...I wanted to redo an aspect, so I recalled it with v10 (which I DID buy)---all out of tune. CRAZY out of tune-not intonation level, like "WTF" level...so, I rebuilt it in v6...from MIDI and saving the Kontakt multis for each part and custom remapping...did what needed to be done...obvi without HMT (which wasn't IN v 6)

...now I opened THAT v6 file with newly upgraded v10.5....and v6 strips the HMT stuff all together...yet, v10.5 is out of tune again.


----------

